# Mixing medicine with water?



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a curious question about mixing medicine with water. 

I am currently treating my flock for paratypoid using batril liquid mixed with dring water with the recommended dosage of 0.5ml per litre or in other words 0.5 ml to 1000 ml.

does the 0.5ml of baytril mix with all of the 1000ml. so i keep the baytril & water mix for an hour so its properly dispose and can the baytril get disposed at such a dilution.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi wariec, 



Medicines in Water tend to suppse a certain concentration of Medicine per Litre of Water, will co-respond to the dosage the Bird would ideally recieve in a day, or, in how much water-medicine a Bird would drink in a day, to get the right dose.


Depending on climate and ambient humifity, how much a Pigeon will drink, can vary a great deal.

So the amount of Medicine in their Water needs to take this into account.

Most recipes presume Northern European, or Northern U.S. climes and humiditys, where, a Pigeon will drink possibly 1/4th as much Water in-a-day, as they will here in the Southern Mojave, or other arid and hot climes...

What is the dose-per-day per Kilo of Bird?


And, what is the concentration of the Medicine you have? ( is it a liquid?) 


And, how much Water does one of your Birds drink on average, during this Season, in a day?

Might be better off dosing them right into their Crop with a semi-dilute Water-Medicine mix, where you can callibrate it carefully using a small Syringe...



Phil
l v


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

yes phil, i think its better individually giving the birds the liquid med to there crops to make sure that they are getting the correct dosage buts its just too many birds to do so. 

i am goving baytril 10% & its a liquid.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

From the Resource Section, dosing information for Baytril:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16368

This site helps to explain how to dose specifically and in general
as well:

http://www.myrtlelofts.com/vet9.htm

I give between 2 and three drops down the throat per pigeon in need.
Why not isolate the birds that are suspect of having the disease and
treat them, then vaccinate the loft for it.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Forgot to say that 2 ml per quart of water for ten days is the dose rate
in water for 10% liquid Baytril as a treatment for Paratyphoid.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

quart stands for??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Quart is a type of measurement that is used here in the US, there isn't
a counterpart per say in that the amount of fluid in a liter isn't the same
measurement.

From the Resource Section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13258

And a link to the Resource Section itself:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

fp

BTW, where did you purchase your Baytril from, that is, was it local?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> quart stands for??


A quart is a US measurement that equates to .95 liter .. essentially the same amount of fluid. A US quart is 32 fluid ounces while a liter is 33.8 fluid ounces. Basically 4 cups of fluid.

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

isnt that too strong. its like 4 times the dose mentioned in the box


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

warriec said:


> isnt that too strong. its like 4 times the dose mentioned in the box


Depends on what type of critter the box is giving a dose for .. lots of meds are "off label" when used in birds. The typical bird dose 15 or more mg/kg while for dogs/cats it is 5 mg/kg .. thus already the bird dose is 3 or more times higher, and that is fairly typical. Check it out:

http://www.baytril.com/28/Dosage_and_Duration_of_Treatment.htm This is the dog/cat dose ..

Veterinary Formulary*Enrofloxacin (Baytril): can, fel-2.5-5 mg/kg PO, IM, SQ, BID, rod, 0.36 ml injection/250 ml drinking water, *av-15 mg/kg IM BID.* Fluoroquinolone antibiotic. ...
www.ahc.umn.edu/rar/umnuser/formulary.html 

Terry


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

it mentioned chickens & to be given for 3 days and for salmonella 5 days at 0.5ml per 1000ml. my worry was that at such a dilution will the birds be getting enough


----------

